# Date format error in Power Query



## Zaigham (Feb 7, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Hi,
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have got cleaned and transformed a large data set generated by our server, in Excel 2016 through its "Get & Transform" feature. All was OK and amazing except the error in date format. Server had generated the date as "dd.mm.yyyy" format. The G&T is unable to format date greater than 12th December 2017 and show error. 1st December is treated as 12th January, 2nd December is treated as 12th February and so on up to 12th December. I have formatted it as text in G&T and after loading in Excel, applied the date format using "Datevalue" command.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Help is required to over come this date format problem.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Regards
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zaigham
[/FONT]


----------



## RoryA (Feb 7, 2018)

What kind of data source is it?


----------



## Zaigham (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry I forgot to mention in my question. It was a CSV file having thousands of records.


----------



## RoryA (Feb 7, 2018)

In the query editor window, if you click the dropdown to the left of the Home tab and then choose 'Options and settings' - 'Query options', you can change the Regional settings to ones that use the . as a date delimiter.


----------



## Zaigham (Feb 7, 2018)

Rory
A bundle of thanks.
Regards


----------



## RoryA (Feb 8, 2018)

Glad to help.


----------

